# Kathy Ireland Watch.



## Icicle

I was going though some old boxes of mine from when I had a second hand store, and found this watch.

Just wondering if there is any thing I should change?

_





Kathy Ireland Watch By Cody.
_​


----------



## Light Artisan

I'd personally use a better backdrop/'floor' for the photo... plain white would look nice, so would black with a piece of glass on it for reflection.


----------



## Icicle

Most every thing is shoot on either white or black, I was just trying something different.
I might add a piece of glass under it to see what happens.


----------



## Bynx

Something to change? Ya, unless your name is Kathy Ireland, Id change the name. I also dont like other peoples names on my underwear.


----------



## daarksun

The reason everything is on white or black is that it shows the item the best and actually accents the object you are photographing. It's also plain and prevents the eyes from wandering to anything.  

You try shooting on other plain colors to help the image. dark red, beige, dark blue and pastels.


----------

